# so, Im really starting to like remilling soap!*updated 1/7*



## CupcakeKisses (Jul 21, 2008)

Ive been making a ton of unscented uncolored and rebatching. here is a few from today


----------



## IanT (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok I would seriously eat that...


----------



## CupcakeKisses (Jul 21, 2008)

oh, that must mean ya like it!


----------



## digit (Jul 22, 2008)

Ooooooooohhhhhh, so pretty!!!! Nope, I would not be able to pass them up.     Excellent job!!

Digit


----------



## cdwinsby (Jul 22, 2008)

Those are incredible! Never would have guessed they were handmilled.


----------



## starduster (Dec 20, 2008)

*Cutey cup cakes*

I love all your soaps shown there.
Especially your enterpritaion of the cupcake. So cute.
How did you get those cute little flower colours on the top.Have you used an icing forcer?


----------



## topcat (Dec 20, 2008)

Gorgeous soaps and yes, never guess they were rebatch......the colour in the bars is so pretty - what colouring did you use?  The cupcake looks exactly like the real thing, so yummy!!!

Tanya


----------



## heartsong (Dec 20, 2008)

*x*

soooo lovely!  the cupcakes are to die for!  love the pink!


----------



## IanT (Dec 20, 2008)

just dont leave them on the counter! lol


----------



## Lindy (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nicley done!  I too enjoy hand-milled/rebatch.  You can really get it quite smooth and pretty.  Your cup-cakes are wonderful!

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Dec 21, 2008)

oh I love the pink one!  The color is so pretty.
did you scent it?


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow those rebatches are awesome!!


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 24, 2008)

That pink rebatch looks like straight CP, how did you get it so smooth??
and the cupcakes are sooooo cute, what did you use for the little sprinklies?


----------



## tangled_panda (Dec 24, 2008)

wow those do look great!!  I might have to try a hand at rebatching!  Thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## MsDee (Dec 24, 2008)

Like others have said, it does not look like rebatching. The pink soap is so smooth like CP and that is one tastie looking cupcake.


----------



## wonderland (Dec 24, 2008)

they are lovely.  the couple of times that i've rebatched, the soap turns brown.  what's your secret?


----------



## ilovethe80s (Dec 24, 2008)

*You have given me rebatch hope- how'd they get so smooth?*

I only do rebatch, but I am really not a big fan of the rustic look.  I thought that smooth wasn't possible with rebatch soaps but if I could get my soaps as smooth as yours, I'd be in heaven!   I'd love to hear any tips you have to get the soap that smooth.[/url]


----------



## mandolyn (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: You have given me rebatch hope- how'd they get so smooth*



			
				ilovethe80s said:
			
		

> I only do rebatch, but I am really not a big fan of the rustic look.  I thought that smooth wasn't possible with rebatch soaps but if I could get my soaps as smooth as yours, I'd be in heaven!   I'd love to hear any tips you have to get the soap that smooth.[/url]



Me 3 or 4. How did you get them so smooth? I see rebatch that looks way too rustic for me, so  haven't bothered with it. Yours looks sooooooooo lovely!


----------



## wonderland (Dec 30, 2008)

looks like the OP hasn't been here since the first of october so we may never know her secret.


----------



## digit (Jan 2, 2009)

I still LOVE the pink one!!

Digit


----------



## starduster (Jan 2, 2009)

*Emailed the chef*



			
				digit said:
			
		

> I still LOVE the pink one!!
> 
> Digit



I have gone to her website and Emailed the Chef her self to let her know that we love her cup cakes.
Maybe that will get her


----------



## CupcakeKisses (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks starduster! I was here the other day but missed this. I took a break for the crazy holidays. 

I actually use more oil than water (or milk) in my rebatches. I think it makes it smoother. 
Go to a michaels for sprinkles. they have sooo many cute ones!

and YES I do use a icing tip now. here is a few of my more recent cupcakes. Im not great at icing, but Im getting better

Mini Cupcakes











Halloween





These Christmas ones are Chocolate Mint





and my fav rebatched soap yet! I made this cake  by hand. no 'cake' mold used. Chocolate cake with Cherry Frosting. sorry for the dark bad lighting






One of my more recent rebatched- Eucalytpus


----------



## Deda (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow!  Those cupcakes are darling!


----------



## surf girl (Jan 7, 2009)

Ohhhhh, I like that cake!  Yum.


----------



## starduster (Jan 8, 2009)

*?*

Quote: michaels for sprinkles , quote
Please ,what is a Micheals?
 :?: 
Ps I love those new photos. I am inspired.


----------



## surf girl (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: ?*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> Please ,what is a Micheals?



It's a large (chain) craft store - tons of stuff there, from paints, brushes and canvasses to Christmas decorations to various craft kits, etc etc etc.


----------



## starduster (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: ?*



			
				surf girl said:
			
		

> starduster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't have them here in Aus. Are those actually cake sprinkles?


----------



## CupcakeKisses (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: ?*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> surf girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, they are real sprinkles.
oh and someone said something about the cupcakes and how they'd want to eat them. its happened! I sent some to work for my husband to give his bosses wife for their kids. he saw it in the clear bag, took it out and took a bite. LMAO. his wife said he wont go near a cupcake now. Ive ruined them for him. LOL


----------



## Lindy (Jan 9, 2009)

Those are just the most fabulous rebatches I've ever seen!


----------



## starduster (Jan 9, 2009)

*Pink does it*



			
				Lindy said:
			
		

> Those are just the most fabulous rebatches I've ever seen!


Yes , that pink is so cuddly and nurturing looking.
How did you acheive that colour.


----------



## digit (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow!!! CupcakeKisses..........those are beautiful!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Digit


----------



## starduster (Jan 10, 2009)

*To Digit*



			
				digit said:
			
		

> Wow!!! CupcakeKisses..........those are beautiful!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just for being so generous with yours heres some back. All low calorie of course.









































Don't drive afterwards the cheries have cosmetic alcahol in ,hic!


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Jan 13, 2009)

OMG, I love the added pics!!  the cup cakes are just too cute!!  I have to try and make some of those for my mommy, she's been bugging me for some of those  
I also love the slice cake, your layers looks very pretty.
the baby blue is also a very pretty color!  Well done  :wink:


----------

